# Huky and green beans



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Two questions:

Are there any Huky roasters here?

Where do you buy your green beans?

edit: when to where


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

no huky, kkto, coffee compass + discount code, area code 408 might be pricey.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

\ said:


> no huky, kkto, coffee compass + discount code, area code 408 might be pricey.


He's moving here I seem to recall...


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

\ said:


> no huky, kkto, coffee compass + discount code, area code 408 might be pricey.


Right. Just wondered as we're moving over next year. Kkto?

Thanks


----------



## carron (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes there is a great one in Peterborough on the industrial area, although not seen any hunks....sorry


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

thusband said:


> Right. Just wondered as we're moving over next year. Kkto?
> 
> Thanks


KKTO my roaster not bean retailer at the moment CC have a wonderful tunki in, a great house pleaser, sorry your not over till next year, o well the tunki was looovely.


----------

